# Which types of houses do your countries' midlle class live



## ILOVEYOU- (Apr 30, 2005)

any pics,please


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

In the US


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

In Germany:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hong Kong - these are your normal privately-developed condo complexes.










They usually have recreation facilities such as swimming pools, gyms, cafes, etc. Many of them are built on top of malls, which makes things even more convenient. The best Hong Kong housing innovation IMO is the apartment complexes on top of a mall on top of an MTR station (of course, the MTR Corp. would be one of the developers of these).

On the lower end, government housing projects are also 40-50 storey blocks but much less sophisticated in appearance. Facilities are more basic.

On the higher end, luxury developments have more interesting architecture and improved facilities. The most valued (i.e. expensive) luxury, however, is the view outside the window.


----------



## Pkiritha (Jan 11, 2005)

In Toronto Canada ( Suburbs) you can find these

























the prices however in the GTA have gone up alot. My family bought a 2000 sqft house for $237000 and we sold it for 330000. About 10 years ago you could of gotten a 3000 sqft house for $237000. Houses in other parts of canada such as ottawa, parts of northern ontario are much cheaper.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

^ I hate those homes with the garages that stick out like that, they seem to be improving that problem though.


----------



## PC (Dec 11, 2004)

In Finland, mostly middle-sized single apartment or row-houses like these:





























but also apartment buildings like this renovated commieblock 1km from where I live:









In these suburbs it's often impossible to tell which are middle-class apartment houses, as the social structure is very mixed. There are often some cheap rental apartment buildings in an areas othervice dominated by middle-class ownership apartments, just to avoid other areas to develop into nasty poor-only ditricts.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

In spain ,today,the new promotions for the middle class are apartments with swimming pool, parks, tennis... in the center of the urbanization or semi-detached houses

Promotions in Madrid


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Israel......


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

*Britain*










... ssshhh dont be silly, thats Scotland  this is proper Britain - few areas od the country, because all places have different types of housing :cheers:

*London (still fairly expensive, but for the city its definately thier middle class.




























West Midlands




























Scotland




























South West




























Central


























*


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

Off of Desperate Housewives:










Some of the characters on that show more represent the upper-middle class...but this home looks very middle class'ish.

Eva Longoria..... :bow: *drool*


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

A few types of Chicago single family homes (usually foud on the far south and southwest side, though I'v also seen them on the far north west side), including the Chicago bungalow....


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

Norwegian one:









and the owner:


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

I would guess that the typical middle class houses look like this:
Photo by mlm


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

A little of middle class in my city.. pictures of mine, showing mainly my neighboorhood.. middle class here, and in Brazil, lives in houses, buildings or closed condos..


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Birminghamculture you forgot the middle class homes of South East England (proud to boast probably the highest concentration of middle class in Europe ! I would shoe some pics of typical houses but dont know how to host them etc etc.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Birminghamculture you forgot the middle class homes of South East England (proud to boast probably the highest concentration of middle class in Europe ! I would show some pics of typical houses but dont know how to host them etc etc.


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

_alonso_ said:


> Norwegian one:
> http://www.greatestcities.com/3953pic/983/CP6983.jpg/palace.jpg
> 
> and the owner:
> http://www.davidblackburn.us/Travel/Scan2002/Oslo/CulledPics/images/image017.jpg


Funny

This is more like it:

Norway outside Oslo: almost 100% of the population is middle class, and live mostly in single attatched houses or rowhouses, like these.



























Oslo: More rich people and more poor people, but still a big middle class in international context. Most live in apartments like these.


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Newer areas (alot of families):


















and some older houses...


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

- edit


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

so depressing........


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle Washington*


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> so depressing........


Yeah. Newfoundland is very depressing outside of downtown St. John's.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

This would be "middle class" in Saint John, New Brunswick:


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

In Vancouver (Upper-Middle Class)
































































Middle Class suburbs of North Vancouver, Canada 





































Coquitlam


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Typical New Zealand middle class homes:





































etc etc


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

wow, I see wealthy middle classes around the world! 

These are middle and middle-low houses in my home town. It could be wherever in Spain


----------



## tahk (Sep 12, 2002)

Here in the basque country it's quite similar to Oviedo (we're in spain too.... or not? can't remember  ) but it depends on wether you live in a rural area, in which case you'll probably find new houses like this one:


















or the typical...










or older houses like:









and if you live just by the most remote place on earth, you'll have something like:










but if you live in a urban area (Bilbao, San Sebastian or any other city) you'll probably live in an apartment, not plenty of empty ground around here!










if you're upper-middle class, you'll live in the city centre:

















but that's very expensieve for most of the people so, you'll probably have to go to the outskirts, which look like:

























there are some new neighbourhoods that look quite nice but they're more middle-upper thatn middle class. Anyway, part of them are built by the government so if you're lucky you can get a cheap but nice apartment. Just need to be veeeeeery lucky 


















or you can choose to live in the old town, which is in the city centre:


----------



## TOWERCITY2005 (Jan 5, 2005)

in DUBAI


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

In sweden, hmm.. maybe like this:


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

some pics from typical middle class neighbpurhoods from Istanbul, almost same in all western Turkey

































middle class people mostly live in highrise apartments in Istanbul the situation is same in other big cites but in little cites you can see lower versions of this apartments.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

birminghamculture said:


> *Britain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


er they all look a bit posh mate!
i think theyre more for richer upper middle class type people, generally most of the suburbs around me are not like that!
some of those houses you posted are massive, and i bet those london ones cost millions to buy.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Middle to Upper-Middle Class Homes in *Dubai*


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

There are middle class urban homes in Kansas City, but no one gives a shit, so here is the suburban.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I liked the single unit houses from other countries that were posted here more than the ones in NA.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

those house looks artificial and premade in a factory


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

middle class in el salvador is so funny i wont even post it. I am middle class.
but everybody lives in a rowhouse or in an apartment fort the lower middle class.
I will try to post middle class


----------

